# Crossbreeding



## Abonimablelant9 (Sep 28, 2011)

Quick question. Can mbuna cichlids cross breed with any species? :-?

More specifically can a female auratus crossbreed with a kenyi or zebra? Just wondering. I have five female auratus and a male kenyi and zebra(r). Lone male auratus was killed off by kenyi in the process of changing.


----------



## riverpaws (Dec 7, 2011)

If there are no females for your zebra or kenyi I think they would definitely go after the female auratus.


----------



## Abonimablelant9 (Sep 28, 2011)

riverpaws said:


> If there are no females for your zebra or kenyi I think they would definitely go after the female auratus.


will that result in fry?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Abonimablelant9 said:


> will that result in fry?


Most definitely. That's how all the hybrid fish you find out there come about. Responsible breeders/vendors won't raise or sell these hybrids in an effort to keep the purity of species, but too often unsuspecting hobbyists end up with hybrids and then distribute them or their fry. If you know your fish are producing hybrid fry, it is usually best to not raise them (let the mother release them in the main tank and nature will take care of the rest).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Abonimablelant9 said:


> Can mbuna cichlids cross breed with any species?


Even if there ARE males and females of each species in a tank, any mouthbrooder can crossbreed with any other mouthbrooder.

With no male auratus you would expect your female auratus to breed with whatever male mouthbrooder is in the tank.

mmcichlid-aholic provides good information about the fry. You might also want to add a group of Synodontis multipunctatus to further patrol hybrid fry.

Regardless of species, 2m:5f is not enough females in the tank to keep the peace. Are you planning to change your stock? What are the dimensions of your tank, do you have room?


----------



## Abonimablelant9 (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Abonimablelant9 said:
> 
> 
> > Can mbuna cichlids cross breed with any species?
> ...


Good information. Yes, I plan to keep an all auratus tank in my 75g. I'm putting the two males in a 29g tank I have with loaches. Thanks for the information everyone.


----------

